

Topiary: did police arrest the wrong man in LulzSec investigation? - zgorgonola
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/07/28/topiary-have-the-police-arrested-the-right-man/

======
sorbus
Even if the police did arrest a member of LulzSec, none of the other members
of LulzSec are going to admit this until they have no choice (assuming that
they are fairly intelligent and not going to throw him away out of spite,
which would be somewhat dangerous unless they are certain that he doesn't know
the identities of any of the other members). It is in their interest to be
surrounded by as much mystery as possibly, if they admit that the person was a
member than prosecuting him becomes somewhat easier (as the prosecution
wouldn't have to demonstrate that he is who they claim he is), and - true or
not - the suspicion that they were able to misdirect or fool the police makes
them seem more dangerous, and may make officials more cautious about future
arrests.

------
wccrawford
"If you ask me, is the man they arrested in the Shetland Islands is Topiary,
another hacker (either working in league with Anonymous/LulzSec or opposing
them), or entirely innocent.. my simple answer is I don't know."

Should have put that at the top to save me a lot of time reading that drivel.

~~~
andybak
So it's obligatory to reach a conclusion in the face of contradictory or
inconclusive evidence?

By that logic, any book about the Kennedy assassination that doesn't conclude
with the author's pet candidate should be tossed out.

Or was there something else about the piece you didn't like? I personally
found it quite enjoyable and well researched.

